# Guidelines for G0402



## danielawhit (May 3, 2016)

Can anyone tell me where to find the documentation guidelines for G0402 or really any Medicare wellness codes?  I would love to see in writing exactly what documentation must be in the chart.


----------



## Nreed (May 3, 2016)

*Welcome to Medicare IPPE criteria (G0402)*

Medicare has a really nice handout that they made called the ABCs of the Initial Preventive Physical Examination (IPPE).  You can see the information at:
https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...LN/MLNProducts/downloads/MPS_QRI_IPPE001a.pdf

It will explain all the criteria that is required.

Enjoy!


----------

